# Offshore 309 visa from China waiting room



## arod59 (Jul 31, 2017)

Just wanted to start a thread to see the timeline of others who have applied from China for a 309 visa. I've seen a thread for Korea and Japan but nothing from China. I submitted my application April 22nd and did medical on May 9th. Already submitted China police check and waiting on FBI since I lived in the US for 4 years, and Mexico, since I'm a Mexican citizen. I haven't been assigned a CO so I'm not sure if my visa will be processed in China as i'm a resident there or in Canada because they deal with Mexican visa applications. I'm about 3 months in. Anyone else applied from China that can share their timeline?


----------



## snety (Oct 26, 2011)

hey, I can give a timeline of my wife's 309 and one of my friend's 309 application which were processed in China. 

If you are currently residing in China, I assume you hold a Chinese Z visa providing your work permit and resident permit of China to the DHA, your application should be processed in China. And based on the province you reside, your application would be allocated to either Australian Consulate in Shanghai, or in Beijing, in Chengdu or in Guanzhou.

Timeline for my wife's 309/100 application:
Date of lodgement: 07/11/2015 (online by myself)
Date of 309 Grant: 22/04/2016
Processing consulate: Shanghai
Current status: 100 stage applied, awaiting decision

My friend's 309/100 application:
Date of lodgement: 29/06/2016 (paper via agent)
Date of 309 Grant: 03/02/2017
Processing consulate: Guangzhou
Current status: 100 stage applied, awaitng decision

Now the official processing time for 309 stage on DHA website is 75% finalised in 21 months and 90% finalised in 26 months. I think this is just indicative. However, I am in a Chinese 309/100 application wechat group, most of the applications (lodged by end of 2017) are still getting granted within 12 months or less.


----------



## snety (Oct 26, 2011)

It might take longer for application lodged in 2018.


----------



## arod59 (Jul 31, 2017)

I am in Shenzhen so most likely will be sent to Guangzhou thats where my last tourist 600 visa was processed and that was done in less than a week so I was kinda hopeful my 309 wouldn't take too long


----------



## snety (Oct 26, 2011)

arod59 said:


> I am in Shenzhen so most likely will be sent to Guangzhou thats where my last tourist 600 visa was processed and that was done in less than a week so I was kinda hopeful my 309 wouldn't take too long


The fastest processing time for a 309/100 visa from Guangzhou so far I've known is 7 months, information was from the wechat group I was in, just for your reference.


----------



## Obeytheschnauzer (Jul 20, 2018)

My husband lodged his 309/100 application online 27 December 2017, and Guangzhou office requested his health assessment and further documents in early March 2018. 

We have not heard anything since, and the application status still says "Received" even thought we were contacted by the department through their generic email address.

It is so disappointing to see the processing time went from 13 -19 months (which is bad enough already) to 21- 26 months. Hopefully this will change with the new financial year kicking in.


----------



## Obeytheschnauzer (Jul 20, 2018)

snety said:


> The fastest processing time for a 309/100 visa from Guangzhou so far I've known is 7 months, information was from the wechat group I was in, just for your reference.


Can I be invited to the wechat group? Thanks!!


----------



## snety (Oct 26, 2011)

Obeytheschnauzer said:


> Can I be invited to the wechat group? Thanks!!


Please PM your Wechat ID, I also have a QQ group with more members in it, if you have a QQ ID, I can do that as well.


----------



## poppy0823 (Sep 26, 2017)

Obeytheschnauzer said:


> My husband lodged his 309/100 application online 27 December 2017, and Guangzhou office requested his health assessment and further documents in early March 2018.
> 
> We have not heard anything since, and the application status still says "Received" even thought we were contacted by the department through their generic email address.
> 
> It is so disappointing to see the processing time went from 13 -19 months (which is bad enough already) to 21- 26 months. Hopefully this will change with the new financial year kicking in.


My husband lodged his 309/100 application online 26 September 2017, and Guangzhou office requested his health assessment and further documents in Mid-December 2017. Early July 2018, he received a phone interview from Guangzhou office. After that, further information requested (my passport copy and Form 40SP, because I renewed my passport). Still waiting.


----------



## poppy0823 (Sep 26, 2017)

Hi snety

Can you invite me to the wechat group? I sent you a friend request, but I don't know how to PM you. Many thanks.


----------



## snety (Oct 26, 2011)

poppy0823 said:


> Hi snety
> 
> Can you invite me to the wechat group? I sent you a friend request, but I don't know how to PM you. Many thanks.


I can see your PM.


----------



## GazJaz (Mar 4, 2018)

I applied my 309/100 in January 2018 from china with a dependent , processing office is Guangzhou , been requested for medical in February 2018 and police clearance reports submitted as well , we are in Australia currently on a multiple visitor visa since May 2018 waiting for our visas ..


----------



## Patient Job (Jul 23, 2018)

I'm an Australian engaged to a Chinese girl whom I met on fb in late 2013.

We have had 2 holidays together in Thailand and Vietnam, then she came to live with me for a year on a WHV. We applied for an offshore PMV (300) at the beginning of March and since then, I've been to China to stay with her for a fortnight.

We are finding this delay so cruel and I wish I had ignored the advice of the migration lawyer to apply offshore.
If we had applied onshore, at least we would have been able to be together while waiting.

We're planning to apply for a visitor visa so that she can come to stay for as long as possible and hope we get a long one granted to make it worthwhile to give up her job in China.


----------



## arod59 (Jul 31, 2017)

Yea I guess it would have made more sense to apply for a partner visa on shore if she was already there on a WHV. Hope you hear something soon! let us know how it goes applying for a visitor after a PMV 300. I applied for a 309 in April but my visitor visa is expiring soon so I'll have to get a new one to go visit my partner.


----------



## Patient Job (Jul 23, 2018)

Yes, for sure. I'll keep you posted, but not looking forward to going through another visa application, even though it's only for a visitor visa.

One problem we're having is the reluctance of many Chinese companies to provide a letter saying that the applicant will still have their job when they return.

My fiancee was not able to get this from her previous job and is certain that her current employer won't do it either.


----------



## arod59 (Jul 31, 2017)

What about just proof of employment? I've applied for 2 tourist visas and I didn't submit a letter from my employer saying I was going back to my job after my trip. In my case I just submitted a copy of my work visa and contract with the school I'm in. My contract was until "so and so date" so I guess that showed I had something to go back to. Does she have something that shows she has a job even if theres no mention that its a job she will go back to?


----------



## Patient Job (Jul 23, 2018)

The first time she applied for a tourist visa was in 2015. She was refused because she was paid cash by her employer, so there was no record of her employment. Her employer refused to give her a letter confirming her job was there when she returned.

Now, with a different employer, she has regular salary deposits to her bank account, which Immigration asked for the first time she applied, plus she says she can now get a letter saying she is employed by them, but not saying that her job is available on her return.

The PAM 3 guidelines seem to require strong proof of a reason to return to China, which many people would find it hard to demonstrate.

Quote:
"evidence that officers may wish to consider in deciding whether an applicant is a genuine visitor include: 
• evidence that the applicant has been employed for at least the previous 12 months, has approved leave for the period of stay sought and will continue to be employed on their return home "


----------



## Jacair (Aug 28, 2018)

Hi everyone, I’m currently waiting for my offshore 309 visa as well, I heard there is a wechat group, can someone please add me in it, so I can get some useful information?! Many thanks!


----------



## cktsi (Oct 8, 2017)

My wife and I applied from China on 31st Jan 2018 . In March we were asked for her passport.... Why wasn't this in the original checklist?

Anyway we were also asked in March for medical. Submitted all that in March. Now it's October 2018 and still waiting.


Been watching this waiting room and thought to share. I will post when it comes through.

Emailing them didn't help. I just got a reply referring me to their service levels.

If anyone here is part of a wechat waiting room please add me.

My wife and I have 2 years solid evidence of living together. Mid Sept she came over on a tourist visa.

Worst part of this is not being able to work here or set up a business on a tourist visa. Life is on hold for career and family planning.


----------



## arod59 (Jul 31, 2017)

cktsi said:


> My wife and I applied from China on 31st Jan 2018 . In March we were asked for her passport.... Why wasn't this in the original checklist?
> 
> Anyway we were also asked in March for medical. Submitted all that in March. Now it's October 2018 and still waiting.
> 
> ...


Hello! keep us posted on any updates. I am on the wechat group for people waiting but its all in Chinese. Send me a pm and i can try to add you


----------



## Pureplant20 (Jul 5, 2017)

Just wondering if anyone who has applied from mainland China after May 2018 and have been contacted(Email or phone) by CO already?


----------



## GazJaz (Mar 4, 2018)

I applied in January 2018 ( process in china ) haven’t heard anything yet , I applied through an agent , they said didn’t receive anything from the co yet 🙏


----------



## arod59 (Jul 31, 2017)

Same here, applied in April by myself and I have had no contact from CO


----------



## arod59 (Jul 31, 2017)

Obeytheschnauzer said:


> My husband lodged his 309/100 application online 27 December 2017, and Guangzhou office requested his health assessment and further documents in early March 2018.
> 
> We have not heard anything since, and the application status still says "Received" even thought we were contacted by the department through their generic email address.
> 
> It is so disappointing to see the processing time went from 13 -19 months (which is bad enough already) to 21- 26 months. Hopefully this will change with the new financial year kicking in.


Is there any updates to your application? curious as to how your progress is going since we are both being processed in Guangzhou


----------



## cktsi (Oct 8, 2017)

I just checked my IMMI account and discovered the department contacted us on the 30th October!! They wrote to my wife

"There is a criteria that the applicant has to be outside of Australia at the time of decision for the completion of the assessment. You are currently onshore and will be required to depart from Australia when the case is ready for grant.

Please provide your itinerary within 14 days of the date of this email."

So we have replied. We already have a trip planned to Bali on 7th December returning on 12th December which we have told them. Also planning a trip to China in late December. We asked if she had to be in China for a minimum period.

So we must be getting quite close! It's been a 9 month wait. Could have had a baby in that time!

p.s. They should have written "there is a criterion". Criteria is the plural form of criterion. tsk tsk.


----------



## arod59 (Jul 31, 2017)

cktsi said:


> I just checked my IMMI account and discovered the department contacted us on the 30th October!! They wrote to my wife
> 
> "There is a criteria that the applicant has to be outside of Australia at the time of decision for the completion of the assessment. You are currently onshore and will be required to depart from Australia when the case is ready for grant.
> 
> ...


Yay I believe your grant should be coming soon!


----------



## Pureplant20 (Jul 5, 2017)

cktsi said:


> My wife and I applied from China on 31st Jan 2018 . In March we were asked for her passport.... Why wasn't this in the original checklist?
> 
> Anyway we were also asked in March for medical. Submitted all that in March. Now it's October 2018 and still waiting.
> 
> ...


Hope you will receive a big surprise before Xmas.I think you haven been contacted by the CO very quickly. My husband and I have lodged our application back in June 2018 and have got nothing from them so far


----------



## Patient Job (Jul 23, 2018)

Applied PMV300 offshore March 2018. 
Mid September, applicant asked to go for medical and sponsor for AFP check.
Early November, applicant had 40 min phone interview in China.
Mid November, applicant asked for AFP check, single certificate and notary birth certificate.

Problem is, she's never had a Chinese birth certificate - only family book, ID card and passport, and given the Byzantine Chinese bureaucracy, she thinks that she will be refused one as she has no other documents.


----------



## arod59 (Jul 31, 2017)

Patient Job said:


> Applied PMV300 offshore March 2018.
> Mid September, applicant asked to go for medical and sponsor for AFP check.
> Early November, applicant had 40 min phone interview in China.
> Mid November, applicant asked for AFP check, single certificate and notary birth certificate.
> ...


Where is your visa being processed? Guangzhou?


----------



## Patient Job (Jul 23, 2018)

arod59 said:


> Where is your visa being processed? Guangzhou?


Well, it was submitted on-line in the IMMI process, so I imagine that it's processed in Canberra _and_ China, but no idea where the call to her originated. She's in Wuhan, so Shanghai?


----------



## arod59 (Jul 31, 2017)

Patient Job said:


> Well, it was submitted on-line in the IMMI process, so I imagine that it's processed in Canberra _and_ China, but no idea where the call to her originated. She's in Wuhan, so Shanghai?


I believe it should mention where the visa is being processed on the request email you got for further documentation, somewhere in the bottom along with a name of a CO maybe?


----------



## Jacair (Aug 28, 2018)

Has anyone from China applied in 2018 got their visa? I applied around March, they got in touch with me around April for medical check, and around September they asked for AFP check. Upload both of the documents on time, but haven't heard from them since then. My case is in Guangzhou office I believe. Is there anyone who has the similar timeline?


----------



## arod59 (Jul 31, 2017)

Jacair said:


> Has anyone from China applied in 2018 got their visa? I applied around March, they got in touch with me around April for medical check, and around September they asked for AFP check. Upload both of the documents on time, but haven't heard from them since then. My case is in Guangzhou office I believe. Is there anyone who has the similar timeline?


I applied April and submitted medical within 2 weeks but i didn't do my police checks until June/july, without being asked, just wanted the application to be complete.

Still nothing, thinking mine will be processed in Guangzhou too as I'm living in Shenzhen currently.


----------



## Patient Job (Jul 23, 2018)

arod59 said:


> I believe it should mention where the visa is being processed on the request email you got for further documentation, somewhere in the bottom along with a name of a CO maybe?


Yes, Arod59, you're absolutely right. The typeface is so tiny that I didn't even notice it.

It's the Guangzhou Consulate General.


----------



## Pureplant20 (Jul 5, 2017)

Jacair said:


> Has anyone from China applied in 2018 got their visa? I applied around March, they got in touch with me around April for medical check, and around September they asked for AFP check. Upload both of the documents on time, but haven't heard from them since then. My case is in Guangzhou office I believe. Is there anyone who has the similar timeline?


Your case sounds a bit straightforward because you have been contacted by the CO just a month later after your lodgement. Most people including myself are still waiting for the first contact for such a long time

Are you from those low risk countries who is currently working in China?


----------



## arod59 (Jul 31, 2017)

Nice to see there has been contact from Guangzhou for 2018 applicants. I hope the fact that they haven't contacted me for anything since I applied 7 months ago means that my application is complete? keep us posted!  I haven't seen any 2018 applicants grants from China so far this year


----------



## Jacair (Aug 28, 2018)

Pureplant20 said:


> Your case sounds a bit straightforward because you have been contacted by the CO just a month later after your lodgement. Most people including myself are still waiting for the first contact for such a long time
> 
> Are you from those low risk countries who is currently working in China?


Hi there
No I am Chinese as well. My case has its own complication, both time when they ask for info, it is just either Health check or AFP. People around me are getting phone interview, but apart from uploading my extra info, I haven't heard anything from the CO at all. So I guess everyone is just hanging here. Need to have a positive mind while we are waiting.


----------



## Pureplant20 (Jul 5, 2017)

Jacair said:


> Hi there
> No I am Chinese as well. My case has its own complication, both time when they ask for info, it is just either Health check or AFP. People around me are getting phone interview, but apart from uploading my extra info, I haven't heard anything from the CO at all. So I guess everyone is just hanging here. Need to have a positive mind while we are waiting.


Exactly, nothing we can do but stay positive and be patient.Good luck


----------



## Pureplant20 (Jul 5, 2017)

Jacair said:


> Hi there
> No I am Chinese as well. My case has its own complication, both time when they ask for info, it is just either Health check or AFP. People around me are getting phone interview, but apart from uploading my extra info, I haven't heard anything from the CO at all. So I guess everyone is just hanging here. Need to have a positive mind while we are waiting.


Have you submitted Form 80?


----------



## Jacair (Aug 28, 2018)

Yes, I have submit form 80.


----------



## GazJaz (Mar 4, 2018)

I 've been waiting since January 2018 its been 10 months now, My agent hasn't heard nothing from my case officer , Seems china takes longer takes more than 10 months, any update from anyone ?

frustrating 

good day
Jay


----------



## cktsi (Oct 8, 2017)

GazJaz said:


> I 've been waiting since January 2018 its been 10 months now, My agent hasn't heard nothing from my case officer , Seems china takes longer takes more than 10 months, any update from anyone ?
> 
> frustrating
> 
> ...


Yes, I also applied in January. The case officer sent us a letter asking us when my wife will leave. We replied.

They then said they unsuccessfully tried to call her. We updated to her Australian number.

They finally called her 2 days ago and said that 4 days in Bali next week was too short and they require 2 weeks offshore to ensure she is "processed".

We told them of our upcoming, but not yet booked, trip to China on Boxing day. Her challenge is that her tourist visa expires 15th Jan and we're having a wedding ceremony in Feb. So they agreed to ensure she gets processed after Boxing day.

So the upshot is despite them not admitting it, she's been accepted and just needs to be assigned the visa in the system.

Maybe the issue is that our Bali trip next week (for resetting her tourist visa) is over a weekend, and they do not process over a weekend.

Good luck.


----------



## queena (Jul 9, 2018)

Jacair said:


> Has anyone from China applied in 2018 got their visa? I applied around March, they got in touch with me around April for medical check, and around September they asked for AFP check. Upload both of the documents on time, but haven't heard from them since then. My case is in Guangzhou office I believe. Is there anyone who has the similar timeline?


well, the processing office is not limited in China no matter which nationality you are, I submitted my 309 application on 30 march and paid the application fee only, I did nothing until May when I had my medical check done (got little sick so i had to delay my medical), police clearance, and subumitted all documents around 30 May.
I then applied another 600 visitor visa on family category on the same day in May, then I was granted my 600 abt 2 weeks with no expiry date (this is amazing! but I guess it is automatically expired after my 309 granted).
during the whole process, I got no news from anyone until beginning of Oct, an email from CO asked me to upload my chinese police certificate (I go my previous one issued on April which was expired just one day before.....), so again applied and notaried a new chinese police clearance and uploaded.
no news again until got my 309 granted 3 weeks later in Nov.


----------



## MAS-2018kt (Nov 28, 2018)

Hi I am new to the forum. So glad to find a thread specific for China application . I am in BJ, are married over 10 years and have a child. I lodged 309 last Sunday , uploaded most of documents and now filling sponsor application. I have a few questions. 
1) is form 80 a must? A passport photo also needed? 
2) where do u arrange the chinese police certificate ? 
Thank you in advance!!


----------



## queena (Jul 9, 2018)

MAS-2018kt said:


> Hi I am new to the forum. So glad to find a thread specific for China application . I am in BJ, are married over 10 years and have a child. I lodged 309 last Sunday , uploaded most of documents and now filling sponsor application. I have a few questions.
> 1) is form 80 a must? A passport photo also needed?
> 2) where do u arrange the chinese police certificate ?
> Thank you in advance!!


1, yes form 80 is a must, as well as ur passport photo
2, just go and apply from police office, then notary it.


----------



## arod59 (Jul 31, 2017)

queena said:


> well, the processing office is not limited in China no matter which nationality you are, I submitted my 309 application on 30 march and paid the application fee only, I did nothing until May when I had my medical check done (got little sick so i had to delay my medical), police clearance, and subumitted all documents around 30 May.
> I then applied another 600 visitor visa on family category on the same day in May, then I was granted my 600 abt 2 weeks with no expiry date (this is amazing! but I guess it is automatically expired after my 309 granted).
> during the whole process, I got no news from anyone until beginning of Oct, an email from CO asked me to upload my chinese police certificate (I go my previous one issued on April which was expired just one day before.....), so again applied and notaried a new chinese police clearance and uploaded.
> no news again until got my 309 granted 3 weeks later in Nov.


You applied March of this year? how come your police check had expired by October?


----------



## GazJaz (Mar 4, 2018)

arod59 said:


> You applied March of this year? how come your police check had expired by October?





cktsi said:


> Yes, I also applied in January. The case officer sent us a letter asking us when my wife will leave. We replied.
> 
> They then said they unsuccessfully tried to call her. We updated to her Australian number.
> 
> ...


That's a good news , congratulations, I think she will get her visa with in 4- 5 business days. I am in Australia with my daughter since April , My visa expires in 17th April 2019 I been told by my agent if i enter before 17 th April to Australia( EX- 07th April 2109 I will have another 3 months to stay in the country which expires on 06 th July 2019) , My partner visa applied in offshore so I cant apply for abridging visa,


----------



## queena (Jul 9, 2018)

arod59 said:


> You applied March of this year? how come your police check had expired by October?


yup, applied this march.
the police check has only 6 months validity. I applied in april, so when it came to october, the police check is not valid for aus immi under their regulation as it's exact 6 months then.
it took me abt 5.5 months to get my 309 granted after I submitted all documents.


----------



## arod59 (Jul 31, 2017)

I just checked my police check notary certificate I submitted and it has no 6 month date. Is this the same for every province or its valid for 6 months if it states 6 months otherwise valid for 12?


----------



## queena (Jul 9, 2018)

arod59 said:


> I just checked my police check notary certificate I submitted and it has no 6 month date. Is this the same for every province or its valid for 6 months if it states 6 months otherwise valid for 12?


nah, it's not written in the police certificate, just the requirement of the au immi. they require the police issued in 6 months.
maybe am wrong with that, but in my case, my co required me to provide a new police certificate exactly after 6 months of my first one (my first police certificate issued in april, and co required me to provide a new one in Oct.).


----------



## arod59 (Jul 31, 2017)

I submitted my police check dated over 6 months ago and have not been requested a new one. Maybe its different for every province


----------



## cktsi (Oct 8, 2017)

Success! My wife was granted her temporary residency on 31st Dec. So they do work on new years Eve! 

Since we have been travelling a bit in China I only saw the email on the 2nd Jan. She must enter BY 15th Jan as that is when her police check expires, despite our application date being 31st Jan 2018.

So at least my experience gives a guide on the timeline. We didn't use an agent and just applied ourselves.

We noticed that when friends applied for tourist visa from China to Australia directly on the website vs friends using an agent, the direct application was a lot faster.

I'm not deriding agents or their value, but if your English level is very good there is no reason you cannot apply yourself. An agent is not necessary.

Good luck to everyone and happy new year! Xin nian kuai Le!


----------



## arod59 (Jul 31, 2017)

queena said:


> yup, applied this march.
> the police check has only 6 months validity. I applied in april, so when it came to october, the police check is not valid for aus immi under their regulation as it's exact 6 months then.
> it took me abt 5.5 months to get my 309 granted after I submitted all documents.


Quenna I got an email request today asking for a notarized police certificate. the request said the police certificate from China I provided is not an acceptable document so I need to provide a certificate issued by a local public notary office.

Thing is I did provide a notarized police certificate from Shenzhen with English translation. I am wondering if they are requesting a new one cause the other one expired as you said after 6 months, or because I didn't get the right one before but I'm not sure which other one to get as I went to the local police office to get the certificate and then took the certificate to the government notary office and got that certified.

when you got your request did it say something similar? or did it actually mention your police check had expired?


----------



## cktsi (Oct 8, 2017)

arod59 said:


> queena said:
> 
> 
> > yup, applied this march.
> ...


You took the right steps. You can always write back to them and ask.

In our case we had both of our China police checks certified and then translated into English (incl translation of the notarisation). We were processed through the Guangzhou consulate and they allow 1 year validity on police checks.

My wife's chinese police check expires tomorrow which is why she had to enter the country today.


----------



## arod59 (Jul 31, 2017)

cktsi said:


> You took the right steps. You can always write back to them and ask.
> 
> In our case we had both of our China police checks certified and then translated into English (incl translation of the notarisation). We were processed through the Guangzhou consulate and they allow 1 year validity on police checks.
> 
> My wife's chinese police check expires tomorrow which is why she had to enter the country today.


Thanks I did contact them saying I had already submitted a police check in June and to clarify whether they needed a new one cause it was expired, or because the one I submitted was the wrong type of police check. I got a response today from my CO saying they had doubled check the one I sent before and they can still use it. So no need to get a new one at this point.


----------



## Kktt (Jan 15, 2019)

arod59 said:


> Thanks I did contact them saying I had already submitted a police check in June and to clarify whether they needed a new one cause it was expired, or because the one I submitted was the wrong type of police check. I got a response today from my CO saying they had doubled check the one I sent before and they can still use it. So no need to get a new one at this point.


Hi I am new here. How did you contact them ? I missed their calls twice and want to return their calls to clarify. But I cannot find their phone number. Thank you!


----------



## arod59 (Jul 31, 2017)

I used this form and put my TRN and the same CO that request the police check is the one who responded to my online enquiry:

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au//he...ine-forms/australian-immigration-enquiry-form


----------



## Kktt (Jan 15, 2019)

Thank you so much, arod59!!


----------



## arod59 (Jul 31, 2017)

Kktt said:


> Hi I am new here. How did you contact them ? I missed their calls twice and want to return their calls to clarify. But I cannot find their phone number. Thank you!


If you don't mind me asking, when did you apply and when did you get the calls? I haven't received any phone calls and I was wondering if they do call interviews for China applicants


----------



## Kktt (Jan 15, 2019)

arod59 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, when did you apply and when did you get the calls? I haven't received any phone calls and I was wondering if they do call interviews for China applicants


I received calls last Friday and this Monday. I think they want to clarify something. Because they sent me another email to ask for more info.

I lodged the application end Nov, and completed uploading documents mid Dec before Xmas. They asked for Police cert and medical checkup in mid Dec.

I applied from Beijing. We were married over 10+ with a child.


----------



## Kktt (Jan 15, 2019)

arod59 said:


> Hello! keep us posted on any updates. I am on the wechat group for people waiting but its all in Chinese. Send me a pm and i can try to add you


I want to join the wechat but I do not know how to send pm to you here. Please pm me. Thank you!


----------



## Jacair (Aug 28, 2018)

Yeah, I would like to join in the wetchat group too, if that's not too much trouble.


----------



## Kktt (Jan 15, 2019)

Kktt said:


> I want to join the wechat but I do not know how to send pm to you here. Please pm me. Thank you!


Sorry arod59 still cannot pm or reply to u. Can u kindly pm me your wechat Id so that I can add you?


----------



## arod59 (Jul 31, 2017)

I see your friend request but i'm unable to send you a private message? not sure why


----------



## Kktt (Jan 15, 2019)

Ok will try again


----------



## Jacair (Aug 28, 2018)

*offshore partner visa*

Has anyone applied in March 2018 heard anything from the case officer? Feels like it is quite slow at the moment.


----------



## Pureplant20 (Jul 5, 2017)

Jacair said:


> Has anyone applied in March 2018 heard anything from the case officer? Feels like it is quite slow at the moment.


Have you submitted your police and medical checks?


----------



## Pureplant20 (Jul 5, 2017)

We have been waiting for 8 months now without any request from CO. We haven't submitted the applicant's police and medical checks yet? Should we do it now or just wait until CO request later?


----------



## arod59 (Jul 31, 2017)

Pureplant20 said:


> We have been waiting for 8 months now without any request from CO. We haven't submitted the applicant's police and medical checks yet? Should we do it now or just wait until CO request later?


Hey I applied in April 2018 and got a request for police check in Jan 2019 so that was like 9 months after the application. They will probably request them very soon but if I were you I would go ahead and get them done so by the time they check your application and see u have it done already the processing can continue much faster.


----------



## Noclaf (Mar 19, 2019)

*Anyone get their 309 approved without a China PCC for sponsor?*

My agent has advised me it is not possible to get a PCC in Nanjing, my estate agent also advised it is not possible, my expatriate agent hired by my company also advise it is not possible. I have then attended in person at the Nanjing local Police Station, the Nanjing Public Security Bureau and then my Nanjing local Notary Public Office all of whom said the other could do it but they each cannot provide a PCC to foreigners.

I got my company to sign and seal a letter to say to the best of their knowledge i have not been involved in any crimes whilst in China, and i uploaded that along with copies of the emails from all the agents saying it was not possible to obtain a PCC for foreigners in Nanjing. Also my AFP police clearance uploaded.

Do you think this will be enough for them to approve or may be a sticking point with or grounds for a rejection?

Has any sponsor also been unable to obtain a PCC but got their partners 309 approved?


----------



## jefflcf (Apr 12, 2019)

Hi everyone, I am in the stage of reading and researching as I'm planning to lodge a partner visa (probably 309). I just found out this amazing australiaforum site with so many useful infos with regards to applying for partner visa! I'm a PR and will be sponsoring my wife who is working in China.

I'm wondering if anyone can kindly add me to the wechat group mentioned in this thread? I tried but couldn't find where to PM others in the site. Thanks!


----------



## arod59 (Jul 31, 2017)

jefflcf said:


> Hi everyone, I am in the stage of reading and researching as I'm planning to lodge a partner visa (probably 309). I just found out this amazing australiaforum site with so many useful infos with regards to applying for partner visa! I'm a PR and will be sponsoring my wife who is working in China.
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone can kindly add me to the wechat group mentioned in this thread? I tried but couldn't find where to PM others in the site. Thanks!


Sorry i left the group chat as my visa was granted last month. i hope someone who is still in it can add you and all the best


----------



## jefflcf (Apr 12, 2019)

arod59 said:


> Sorry i left the group chat as my visa was granted last month. i hope someone who is still in it can add you and all the best


No worries, will wait for others' reply. Congrats to you!!


----------



## PLHSQP (Jan 6, 2020)

We have recently (7 November) lodged our 309 visa through a migration agent in Australia for my partner in China and have not heard anything. Wondering if anyone has heard or have granted their visa? How long does it take?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

PLHSQP said:


> We have recently (7 November) lodged our 309 visa through a migration agent in Australia for my partner in China and have not heard anything. Wondering if anyone has heard or have granted their visa? How long does it take?


The average processing time for the 14,847 subclass 309 visas finalised in the 2018/19 year was 323 calendar days (10.6 months).
75% were done in under 391 days (12.9 months).

People often wait a few months before hearing anything.


----------



## PLHSQP (Jan 6, 2020)

JandE said:


> The average processing time for the 14,847 subclass 309 visas finalised in the 2018/19 year was 323 calendar days (10.6 months).
> 75% were done in under 391 days (12.9 months).
> 
> People often wait a few months before hearing anything.


Hopefully we will hear something soon. It hasn't been easy living apart!


----------



## arod59 (Jul 31, 2017)

PLHSQP said:


> We have recently (7 November) lodged our 309 visa through a migration agent in Australia for my partner in China and have not heard anything. Wondering if anyone has heard or have granted their visa? How long does it take?


Mine was granted after 11 months and I think the first contact from a CO to request further documents was 10 months after submitting so it could be a while before you hear anything


----------



## PLHSQP (Jan 6, 2020)

arod59 said:


> Mine was granted after 11 months and I think the first contact from a CO to request further documents was 10 months after submitting so it could be a while before you hear anything


So there is nothing for the first 10 months after submitting? My agent told us we do not have to get police clearance or medical check done until they request for it.


----------



## PLHSQP (Jan 6, 2020)

arod59 said:


> Mine was granted after 11 months and I think the first contact from a CO to request further documents was 10 months after submitting so it could be a while before you hear anything


Also, our agent lodged the application from Perth. Will it get processed in Perth or in China?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

PLHSQP said:


> So there is nothing for the first 10 months after submitting? My agent told us we do not have to get police clearance or medical check done until they request for it.


It varies.

I've seen a request after 3 months, then a grant after another 5 months. (_they did their medical 7 days after they applied_)
I've seen a request after 12 months, then a grant after another 2 months. _(they waited to be asked for the Medical, a year after application)_

We did the medical and police immediately with the application, for the 300 visa. Took a gamble hoping not to have to do it again.

Most seem to get done at the applicants countries embassy, but it can vary.


----------



## arod59 (Jul 31, 2017)

PLHSQP said:


> So there is nothing for the first 10 months after submitting? My agent told us we do not have to get police clearance or medical check done until they request for it.


I didn't wait for a request for medicals or police checks. I uploaded them about 3 months after I lodged the application.

The request 10 months after the application from a CO, was for the China police check but when I emailed them and said I had already uploaded it, the CO double checked and said the one I had uploaded was still within the 12 months validity period so I didn't have to upload another. A month later my visa was granted.

I had 3 police checks to do so I didn't want to wait until they were requested cause I felt that would make my application take longer but it was a risk I was willing to assume, if my application had taken longer than 12 months to grant I would have had to get all 3 police checks redone again as they would no longer be valid.


----------



## PLHSQP (Jan 6, 2020)

arod59 said:


> I didn't wait for a request for medicals or police checks. I uploaded them about 3 months after I lodged the application.
> 
> The request 10 months after the application from a CO, was for the China police check but when I emailed them and said I had already uploaded it, the CO double checked and said the one I had uploaded was still within the 12 months validity period so I didn't have to upload another. A month later my visa was granted.
> 
> I had 3 police checks to do so I didn't want to wait until they were requested cause I felt that would make my application take longer but it was a risk I was willing to assume, if my application had taken longer than 12 months to grant I would have had to get all 3 police checks redone again as they would no longer be valid.


Yeah we have 3 police checks too. It will take approximately 1 month to get them all done.

How did you get the medical check done? Did you request for the location and things to be done?


----------



## arod59 (Jul 31, 2017)

PLHSQP said:


> Yeah we have 3 police checks too. It will take approximately 1 month to get them all done.
> 
> How did you get the medical check done? Did you request for the location and things to be done?


You mean the China one? I looked up on the immi website the closest test center to me and I called and made an appointment for an Australian visa medical check. I showed up with the paperwork (if I remember correctly you fill out a form online and print it out and take it with you to the medical check) and they knew what things I needed to get done. They sent the results directly to the visa offices, I never received any results.


----------



## PLHSQP (Jan 6, 2020)

arod59 said:


> You mean the China one? I looked up on the immi website the closest test center to me and I called and made an appointment for an Australian visa medical check. I showed up with the paperwork (if I remember correctly you fill out a form online and print it out and take it with you to the medical check) and they knew what things I needed to get done. They sent the results directly to the visa offices, I never received any results.


Right. We are using a migration agent. I have no idea what form to fill online. All we did was provided with the agent with all the information, all evidence of us together etc.


----------



## arod59 (Jul 31, 2017)

PLHSQP said:


> Right. We are using a migration agent. I have no idea what form to fill online. All we did was provided with the agent with all the information, all evidence of us together etc.


Then your agent will let you know when all of that is requested or needed so I wouldn't worry too much about it now


----------



## PLHSQP (Jan 6, 2020)

arod59 said:


> Then your agent will let you know when all of that is requested or needed so I wouldn't worry too much about it now


Yeah they will. Hopefully we will hear something soon. It feels weird


----------



## dradradra (Jan 8, 2020)

*wechat group*



snety said:


> The fastest processing time for a 309/100 visa from Guangzhou so far I've known is 7 months, information was from the wechat group I was in, just for your reference.


Good afternoon

can you invite me to the wechat group please? or if you can provide your Wechat ID can I add you? thank you


----------



## dradradra (Jan 8, 2020)

*wechat group*



arod59 said:


> Then your agent will let you know when all of that is requested or needed so I wouldn't worry too much about it now


hi Arod, saw your previous post that you are in a wechat group for people who are waiting on offshore partner visa,

can you add me into the wechat group please?


----------



## arod59 (Jul 31, 2017)

dradradra said:


> hi Arod, saw your previous post that you are in a wechat group for people who are waiting on offshore partner visa,
> 
> can you add me into the wechat group please?


Sorry I left the WeChat group when my visa was granted last year


----------



## dradradra (Jan 8, 2020)

arod59 said:


> dradradra said:
> 
> 
> > hi Arod, saw your previous post that you are in a wechat group for people who are waiting on offshore partner visa,
> ...


no worries, thank you. if anyone else see this post and has a contact for the Wechat group, please contact ne. thanks a lot!


----------



## dradradra (Jan 8, 2020)

anyone had visa granted recently? CHina group has been quite these days…


----------



## PLHSQP (Jan 6, 2020)

dradradra said:


> anyone had visa granted recently? CHina group has been quite these days&#8230;


4 months in and still waiting.... wondering if Coronavirus will affect the application at all.....


----------



## Lanana (Mar 16, 2020)

Hello everyone! I'm new here
Applied in April 2019, still waiting...
Could anyone add me in wechat group please?


----------



## Renee_77 (Jun 28, 2019)

Hi everyone, I’d like share my timeline here:

Date of lodgement: 31 March 2019
First RFI : 22 July 2019 
Second RFI : 22 Oct 2019 
Phone interview : 12 March 2020 
Visa granted: 12 March 2020

I’m Chinese citizen, living with my partner in NZ. I lodged my application in NZ as well, so the RFI emails, phone call, granted email all come form Fiji office.


----------



## linktlin (May 6, 2020)

dradradra said:


> Good afternoon
> 
> can you invite me to the wechat group please? or if you can provide your Wechat ID can I add you? thank you


Have you got the invitation to WeChat group, I am also willing to join it. thanks.


----------



## Lanana (Mar 16, 2020)

Any luck anyone? It's been 15th months since i applied through Guangzhou office, still nothng 😪


----------



## PLHSQP (Jan 6, 2020)

Lanana said:


> Any luck anyone? It's been 15th months since i applied through Guangzhou office, still nothng &#128554;


Hi, when did you apply for your visa? We submitted our application 7th November 2019. Still no progress at the moment.


----------



## Lanana (Mar 16, 2020)

I applied last year in April, still nothing...


PLHSQP said:


> Lanana said:
> 
> 
> > Any luck anyone? It's been 15th months since i applied through Guangzhou office, still nothng &#128554;
> ...


----------



## kodra (Mar 20, 2020)

Lanana said:


> I applied last year in April, still nothing...
> 
> 
> PLHSQP said:
> ...


It seems like more you move towards 2 year of waiting mark, there's higher probability of them giving you a straightforward PR. So, maybe that's not a bad thing that you still haven't received 309? (I would view it like this)


----------



## Lanana (Mar 16, 2020)

Yeah, I thought so too)



kodra said:


> Lanana said:
> 
> 
> > I applied last year in April, still nothing...
> ...


----------



## PLHSQP (Jan 6, 2020)

Lanana said:


> Yeah, I thought so too)


Have you submitted medical and police clearance? I was told by my migration agent to hang off sending those in as we might have to do it again due to the 1 year validity.

Just out of curiosity if there is any 309 application from China being granted.


----------



## Lanana (Mar 16, 2020)

I did my health assessment but it expired, 
will have to do it again. And attached all police check.

I saw a couple of grants from Guangzhou office but I don't think they are processing visas as before



PLHSQP said:


> Lanana said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I thought so too)
> ...


----------



## james89 (Sep 22, 2020)

We applied in Beijing in May 2018 and were granted the the visa in December 2019. We planned to travel to Australia in February 2020, but had to cancel due to covid (had even bought tickets). The 'enter before date' is late November 2020. I have emailed my CO about if this date is flexible due to covid, but I was told it is not. My wife needs to apply for an exception to travel to Australia and arrive before the end of November.

We currently live in China full time and do not plan to move to Australia right now. If my wife goes to Australia to fulfill the visa requirement, she'll have to spend 2 weeks in quarantine in Australia, then turn around and fly back to China and spend another 2 weeks in quarantine here. A wasteful, and potentially dangerous experience. I wouldn't even be able to go with her, as I would possibly be stopped from returning to China.

The message I received is as follows:



> The first entry date condition is a legislative requirement and is attached to permanent and provisional visas granted offshore. It is not possible to waive the condition or vary the date, and visa holders who breach the first entry date condition may be subject to visa cancellation.
> 
> However, in the majority of cases, visa holders who are unable to make their first entry by the required date may be allowed to enter Australia at a later date, provided their visa is still valid and there is no other reason to consider cancellation of the visa.
> 
> This consideration cannot occur until travel plans have been made. When you are able to travel to Australia, you should contact the Department of Home Affairs' office which granted your visa and you will be assisted with additional advice at that time. Refer to the Home Affairs website for up-to-date contact details for the relevant office responsible for each country.


I realise it says 'majority' of cases, but I'm really worried to push our luck, due to the expense of the visa! I'm really worried that my wife won't be able to travel this year, the visa will be rejected and we'll have to apply again from scratch. Any advice?


----------



## PLHSQP (Jan 6, 2020)

We are hitting the 11 months mark. As per our migration agent, there has been no change to the status of our application yet... We have not done medical check / police clearance yet as the agent said to hold off until they request for it. I really hope we get assign a case officer soon.... I am constantly checking the processing time and its grim...


----------



## Dean2 (Jun 29, 2020)

Finally heard from the department 
Applied 8.1.2020
RFI for medical 15.12.2020
Guangzhou


----------



## PLHSQP (Jan 6, 2020)

Applied 07/11/2019
RFI for medical 16/12/2020

FINALLY!!!!!

Can I please ask what are the chances of getting the visa approved once we complete the medical and submit additional evidence?


----------



## PLHSQP (Jan 6, 2020)

Just wondering if anyone has asked for extension on RFI? We have just received notice on 16/12 for medical and police clearance to be completed on 13/1/2021 However due to Christmas and New Year break, plus extra steps to get medical done due to COVID it's unlikely we will make it. Just wondering if it is possible to request for extension and if it is possible, is it hard to get extension?


----------



## Scorpion9900 (Dec 28, 2020)

PLHSQP said:


> Just wondering if anyone has asked for extension on RFI? We have just received notice on 16/12 for medical and police clearance to be completed on 13/1/2021 However due to Christmas and New Year break, plus extra steps to get medical done due to COVID it's unlikely we will make it. Just wondering if it is possible to request for extension and if it is possible, is it hard to get extension?


Not sure if the applicant is currently waiting in China. If yes, 28 days should be sufficient to obtain both medical (appointment available usually within a week and results uploaded to immi the same day) and police check (6 working days to notarize). As far as I know, Christmas is not a Chinese public holiday, and New Year's break is only 3 days in China.

If you also had to obtain a police check from AFP, had you applied on 16th Dec, it should have been issued in 2 working days. But make sure you do have it mailed to a trusted friend in Australia and have it scanned to you, otherwise it is highly likely to get lost if sent to a Chinese address as it is mailed using a standard envelope.

If you really can't have all the required documents ready by 13th Jan, you should submit all you have along with proofs of the ones you haven't got showing you are still waiting on them. It might be helpful to attach an explanation letter as well.

Hope this helps~


----------



## PLHSQP (Jan 6, 2020)

Scorpion9900 said:


> Not sure if the applicant is currently waiting in China. If yes, 28 days should be sufficient to obtain both medical (appointment available usually within a week and results uploaded to immi the same day) and police check (6 working days to notarize). As far as I know, Christmas is not a Chinese public holiday, and New Year's break is only 3 days in China.
> 
> If you also had to obtain a police check from AFP, had you applied on 16th Dec, it should have been issued in 2 working days. But make sure you do have it mailed to a trusted friend in Australia and have it scanned to you, otherwise it is highly likely to get lost if sent to a Chinese address as it is mailed using a standard envelope.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I will get in contact with my migration agent when they return on 4th Jan and submit an explanation letter as well as evidence to support my letter.

As for police clearance, I have applied (sponsor) since the 18th December through AFP, received an email on 19th December saying that they will post that through to me. As of today, I still have not received it yet. Hopefully it is not one of the missing snail mail. Will have to contact AFP if I still haven't receive it by next Monday.


----------



## Scorpion9900 (Dec 28, 2020)

PLHSQP said:


> Thanks. I will get in contact with my migration agent when they return on 4th Jan and submit an explanation letter as well as evidence to support my letter.
> 
> As for police clearance, I have applied (sponsor) since the 18th December through AFP, received an email on 19th December saying that they will post that through to me. As of today, I still have not received it yet. Hopefully it is not one of the missing snail mail. Will have to contact AFP if I still haven't receive it by next Monday.


My first police check got lost in the delivery, so I emailed AFP to have a replacement sent to an address in Australia instead. It still took 12 days to arrive. Considering the holiday breaks, I would anticipate it to arrive after the New Year but very much likely before the due date. Good luck!


----------



## PLHSQP (Jan 6, 2020)

Scorpion9900 said:


> My first police check got lost in the delivery, so I emailed AFP to have a replacement sent to an address in Australia instead. It still took 12 days to arrive. Considering the holiday breaks, I would anticipate it to arrive after the New Year but very much likely before the due date. Good luck!


Did you ask for extension given that you have waited for the first one?

Hopefully we will be able to get 2 weeks extension with the explanation letter (and evidence) of why we are not able to provide evidence within the given time frame as the letter did state that: "If you cannot give us the information on time for some other reason, attach a letter explaining the reason to your application in ImmiAccount or email it to us. We might let you have more time to give us the information if you cannot get it to us on time for reasons beyond your control."


----------



## Scorpion9900 (Dec 28, 2020)

PLHSQP said:


> Did you ask for extension given that you have waited for the first one?
> 
> Hopefully we will be able to get 2 weeks extension with the explanation letter (and evidence) of why we are not able to provide evidence within the given time frame as the letter did state that: "If you cannot give us the information on time for some other reason, attach a letter explaining the reason to your application in ImmiAccount or email it to us. We might let you have more time to give us the information if you cannot get it to us on time for reasons beyond your control."


No we didn't have to apply for extension because I applied for the police check prior to the RFI. May I know how much your agent charged for their professional and translation services?


----------



## PLHSQP (Jan 6, 2020)

Scorpion9900 said:


> No we didn't have to apply for extension because I applied for the police check prior to the RFI. May I know how much your agent charged for their professional and translation services?


Our agent is based in Australia and they only assist with visa application. Hence we are unable to proceed with extension yet as they are closed for Christmas / New Year break. We have to pay for another NAATI translator to translate all other documents.

We should have applied for police check prior too but our agent said to wait till RFI comes in as it might expires

Most migration charged around $3500 - $4000 for partner visa...


----------



## Saraloukav (Aug 22, 2020)

Hello, we applied for our partner visa in June 2020. We are living in Taiwan, does anyone know which office this would be processed in? My guess is Hong Kong or Guangzhou but I can't find anything to confirm this. Any info is really appreciated!


----------



## Scorpion9900 (Dec 28, 2020)

Saraloukav said:


> Hello, we applied for our partner visa in June 2020. We are living in Taiwan, does anyone know which office this would be processed in? My guess is Hong Kong or Guangzhou but I can't find anything to confirm this. Any info is really appreciated!


Really can't tell as I don't have access to my online application or have correspondences sent to myself since we're using a migration agent. I would probably take a wild guess that it's an office based in somewhere that Chinese is the main language used there. So Hong Kong and Guangzhou are both possible. If not, it may well be an office fairly close to Taiwan. But of course the case officer should all be Australian officials.

According to my agent, she was able to tell from the RFI email that it came from the processing office in Guangzhou. Whether it was explicitly stated in the email or it contained traces of processing location, I really can't tell. Perhaps you can take a look at the RFI email if you ever received one.


----------



## 309offshore2020 (Dec 30, 2020)

We Applied 309 on Sep 2020, requested medical by CO in Dec 2020. But my partner doesn’t have a visitor visa, ( applied in May2020, but still no response) so my partner can’t come. Does anyone applied 600 and get approved recently? Or get 600 granted while waiting for 309?


----------



## 309offshore2020 (Dec 30, 2020)

PLHSQP said:


> We are hitting the 11 months mark. As per our migration agent, there has been no change to the status of our application yet... We have not done medical check / police clearance yet as the agent said to hold off until they request for it. I really hope we get assign a case officer soon.... I am constantly checking the processing time and its grim...


Hi, has your 309 granted now?


----------



## 309offshore2020 (Dec 30, 2020)

Scorpion9900 said:


> Really can't tell as I don't have access to my online application or have correspondences sent to myself since we're using a migration agent. I would probably take a wild guess that it's an office based in somewhere that Chinese is the main language used there. So Hong Kong and Guangzhou are both possible. If not, it may well be an office fairly close to Taiwan. But of course the case officer should all be Australian officials.
> 
> According to my agent, she was able to tell from the RFI email that it came from the processing office in Guangzhou. Whether it was explicitly stated in the email or it contained traces of processing location, I really can't tell. Perhaps you can take a look at the RFI email if you ever received one.


Hi, have your 309 been granted?


----------



## PLHSQP (Jan 6, 2020)

309offshore2020 said:


> Hi, has your 309 granted now?





309offshore2020 said:


> Hi, has your 309 granted now?


Hi there, Not yet. We are still waiting. We have submitted all required documents now and the migration agent said it is up to the case officer now to make the decision, or come back with more RFIs.
I was hoping I can get it in April already as it has been 15 months now


----------



## PLHSQP (Jan 6, 2020)

Has anyone got their visa 309 granted yet in April from China?


----------



## Feather123 (Apr 18, 2021)

PLHSQP said:


> Has anyone got their visa 309 granted yet in April from China?


We are almost in the same timeframe. My application was submistted in Oct 2019, RFI in 16 December 2020. Now the status has changed to futher assessment. Wondering how much longer it would take.


----------



## PLHSQP (Jan 6, 2020)

Feather123 said:


> We are almost in the same timeframe. My application was submistted in Oct 2019, RFI in 16 December 2020. Now the status has changed to futher assessment. Wondering how much longer it would take.


I know!!! When did you guys submit the RFI? Do you know where your processing office is? We are applying through an agent so cant really see the status but agent said it is in process!


----------



## PLHSQP (Jan 6, 2020)

Hi all,

Just wondering if there is any good news from anyone?

We are still waiting and almost reaching 19 months mark now... it is getting more and more frustrated each day. Trying to convince myself each day that there might be good news today...


----------



## 309offshore2020 (Dec 30, 2020)

Hi, 
We submitted medical and Police check in Dec 2020 upon RFI, no more response from immigration office since. Now 8 months past after we submitted 309 applicaiton. 

Our agent said more onshore partner visa applications are processed at this stage. But 309 is very slow.


----------



## Dean2 (Jun 29, 2020)

PLHSQP said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wondering if there is any good news from anyone?
> 
> We are still waiting and almost reaching 19 months mark now... it is getting more and more frustrated each day. Trying to convince myself each day that there might be good news today...


We applied jan.2020
Rfi medical 12.2020
Guangzhou office
Phone interview may 2021, submitted specific photos the officer wanted ! Next day grant ! Flights booked for next month !

I wish you best luck mate ! I know the agony


----------



## PLHSQP (Jan 6, 2020)

Dean2 said:


> We applied jan.2020
> Rfi medical 12.2020
> Guangzhou office
> Phone interview may 2021, submitted specific photos the officer wanted ! Next day grant ! Flights booked for next month !
> ...


Thats so good that you get the grant the next day.
We applied Nov 2019 through agent
RFI medical Nov 2020, submitted Jan 2021, and until now...... no news at all


----------



## Dean2 (Jun 29, 2020)

I recommend making an application for a travel exemption! As soon as I did that her tourist visa was granted and 2 days later the phone interview happened! This has been multiple times reported in the wechat group my wife is part of


----------



## PLHSQP (Jan 6, 2020)

Dean2 said:


> I recommend making an application for a travel exemption! As soon as I did that her tourist visa was granted and 2 days later the phone interview happened! This has been multiple times reported in the wechat group my wife is part of


Oh.... I might have to try that. Did she get her tourist visa exemption granted too?


----------



## Dean2 (Jun 29, 2020)

Yes she did then we are married ! But it is doesn’t matter now then she got the 309 granted only few days after ! But it seems a common pattern as soon as you apply for exemption they work on tourist visa and partner visa ! I know of at least 9 cases what got there partner visa in less then 2 weeks after applying for this travel exemption ! But this information is from a wechat group so can’t verify it ! Only that it worked for us


----------



## PLHSQP (Jan 6, 2020)

Dean2 said:


> Yes she did then we are married ! But it is doesn’t matter now then she got the 309 granted only few days after ! But it seems a common pattern as soon as you apply for exemption they work on tourist visa and partner visa ! I know of at least 9 cases what got there partner visa in less then 2 weeks after applying for this travel exemption ! But this information is from a wechat group so can’t verify it ! Only that it worked for us


Right. Do you have to apply for tourist visa first to apply for exemption? I am all too confused. Or are you using your Visa 309 application as the base to apply for exemption?


----------



## Dean2 (Jun 29, 2020)

I think so then you have to put in the application number ! So gonna be hard if you don’t have one ! But you might be able to use the number from partner visa ! Just go and try it ! Even if you have to apply for tourist visa it’s worth a try only 140 $ or something like that !


----------



## PLHSQP (Jan 6, 2020)

Dean2 said:


> I think so then you have to put in the application number ! So gonna be hard if you don’t have one ! But you might be able to use the number from partner visa ! Just go and try it ! Even if you have to apply for tourist visa it’s worth a try only 140 $ or something like that !


Thanks Dean2! 

Can I ask too, is it easy to get a flight from China to Aus at the moment with the cap on international arrivals?


----------



## Dean2 (Jun 29, 2020)

Depending if you prepared to pay business class or hope to have luck booking economy!25 people per flight ! You can imagine how the chances are booking economy! 
be flexible in departure airport and arrival airport and you can find something fairly quickly under 6k


----------



## PLHSQP (Jan 6, 2020)

Dean2 said:


> Depending if you prepared to pay business class or hope to have luck booking economy!25 people per flight ! You can imagine how the chances are booking economy!
> be flexible in departure airport and arrival airport and you can find something fairly quickly under 6k


Thanks for the information! Very helpful information!


----------



## 309offshore2020 (Dec 30, 2020)

Dean2 said:


> Yes she did then we are married ! But it is doesn’t matter now then she got the 309 granted only few days after ! But it seems a common pattern as soon as you apply for exemption they work on tourist visa and partner visa ! I know of at least 9 cases what got there partner visa in less then 2 weeks after applying for this travel exemption ! But this information is from a wechat group so can’t verify it ! Only that it worked for us


Hi Dean, just wondering if your wife applied exemption for Travel after obtained 309visa?


----------



## Aussie83 (Oct 15, 2015)

309offshore2020 said:


> Hi Dean, just wondering if your wife applied exemption for Travel after obtained 309visa?


It's not required for the 309


----------



## Osert (Jul 14, 2020)

Dean2 said:


> We applied jan.2020
> Rfi medical 12.2020
> Guangzhou office
> Phone interview may 2021, submitted specific photos the officer wanted ! Next day grant ! Flights booked for next month !
> ...


Hello, how long was the interview?

also did they call from Australiaor from Guangzhou?


----------

